# You probably heard about the latest.........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.......Starbucks debacle on the news.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I don't understand how they stay in business I would not pay what they want for a cup of coffee and I don't drink their others drinks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never had a cup of coffee in my life. Or hot tea. Not much of a fan of hot drinks of any kind. Well, except for hot chocolate of course. 

It could be 40 below out, and I'd be just fine with a cup of Coke with ice.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I was at a 4th parade in Maine last week and there were 2 cops directing traffic, making sure people were safe for the vehicles and they were armed with Pistols, mace and a stun gun. The crowd didn't flinch a bit. I have never seen a uniformed cop that isn't carrying at least one pistol.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

This happens so often, why do the cops keep going there?

But the small Starbucks here in Stillwater, OK is always full of uniformed cops.

It's the Tip-a-Cop thing they do for the Special Olympics that irks me,,,
A half a dozen or more uniformed cops (Hwy Patrol, County Sheriff, Muni cops) bring your drinks to your table.

Then they collect tips for the Special Olympics.

They do this at a huge restaurant bar,,,
Isn't that like trolling for drunks?

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And don't get me started on the foolish Political Correctness of the Special Olympics.

"You don't have a disability. You're just differently abled."
Yeah, right: I'm not as good at limping as you are.

And everybody gets a medal, just for showing up.

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Differently Abled:*
Jean suggests that the following exchange may have taken place at your local vasectomy clinic:
"Well, you just gotta call a spayed a spayed."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I've never had a cup of coffee in my life. Or hot tea. Not much of a fan of hot drinks of any kind. Well, except for hot chocolate of course.
> 
> It could be 40 below out, and I'd be just fine with a cup of Coke with ice.


Go make a cup of coffee right now, better yet wait till the morning. 
Your killing me. Lol. 
Police officer,,,donuts n coffee,,,starting to ring a bell ? Lol

I know a few people who don't drink coffee or tea. Did you ever taste coffee and just didn't care for the taste?

How about an Iced coffee, lol.
Hot cup of soup?

I have a brother in law who claims he's never had a hot drink.
He's from California, I don't think he's ever had a HOT DATE.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Go make a cup of coffee right now, better yet wait till the morning.
> Your killing me. Lol.
> Police officer,,,donuts n coffee,,,starting to ring a bell ? Lol
> 
> ...


I don't mind the smell of coffee, but it's never occurred to me to try a cup. Soup of course is fine. I'm partial to Campbell's. Of course, I gotta have crackers with it.

Iced coffee sounds worse to me than regular coffee does. Donuts are okay, but I can live w/o um.

Hard alcohol? I don't know what it tastes like. I've only had some beer and some cheap wine. That was long ago. Cigarettes are a no-go as well.

But, I like my soft drinks. Always have. And, my chocolate milk. I've cut way back on the soft drinks. I'm down to about one per day.

My father was a big, big, big fan of coffee. I had two younger brothers, and they didn't drink coffee or smoke either. My youngest brother passed in 2010. My remaining brother isn't a fan of hard liquor either.

Nope, you'll never see me in a Starbucks. Or, at a Dutch Bros.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *paratrooper*, I never liked coffee either...
But then Jean introduced me to a few, um, riffs on the subject.

The first I think of, since you're already a chocoholic, is coffee/chocolate/milk/sugar: Starbucks would call it a "mocha," although that's not really accurate. (Mocha is a variety of coffee bean.)
I make mine with a tablespoon of sugar, three level tablespoons of chocolate Nesquik, and less than 1/4 cup of milk, all mixed together, to which I then add two cups of hot, freshly-brewed coffee.

I used to make very sweet coffee with honey, but a lot of sugar might work better for you because it ends up tasting like candy.
Black coffee with maple syrup as the sweetener is also very good, but you need to like coffee first.

An absolute treat is iced coffee made by adding chocolate ice cream to hot coffee. Some people prefer vanilla ice cream in it instead, but maybe not you.
Thai iced coffee is another hot-weather treat. You need a handy Thai restaurant, though. It's coffee, sweetened condensed milk, and ice, all in a tall glass. I've never been able to do it as well as even the worst Thai restaurant does it.

I wasn't much of a beer drinker, but I do love "hard" cider. (Actually, _all_ cider is supposed to be "hard." The other stuff is properly called "apple juice.")
My personal favorites are the sweeter varieties, rather than the "dry" stuff. But it doesn't matter now, because alcohol interferes with my pain medications, so it's me who is "dry."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *paratrooper*, I never liked coffee either...
> But then Jean introduced me to a few, um, riffs on the subject.
> 
> The first I think of, since you're already a chocoholic, is coffee/chocolate/milk/sugar: Starbucks would call it a "mocha," although that's not really accurate. (Mocha is a variety of coffee bean.)
> ...


For me, it's a case of you can't teach an old dog new tricks. I'm settled in my ways by now and I'm not all that open to suggestions otherwise. Just ask my wife. 

I do appreciate the suggestions, but I'm pretty content the way things are. I've never been all that spontaneous and a spur-of-the-moment kind of guy. I suppose I have to know what's coming down the pipeline, so to speak.

I have relaxed a bit since having retired, but not nearly enough that my wife would go about bragging on me.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I used to spray herbicides, and we had to get up at 3:00 AM, at the motel, 3:30 meet at pickup, seated at restaurant (Usually a pancake house or similar) by 4:00 and out the door there by 4:45. About a 30 minute drive to the batch truck, get it recirculating the spray material, take a wiper of the pickup to clean the bubble on the Hiller and then wait for it to get light enough to spray. 

I got to drinking coffee at breakfast because everyone else did and they said it would grow hair on my chest and keep me awake at the same time, did seem to help keep me awake


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Did any hair show up?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never had sex with another man.

I can create a very long list of accepted practices that I will never experience or try. 

If coffee is somebody's "NEVER" so be it. 
Your sexual preferences mean absolutely nothing to me , lol.

I'm also kinda set in my ways, I fully understand your preferences and your pipeline. 
.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

How can anyone work Morning Watch without some kind of caffeine?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Coffee actually helped me get those sore muscles, aches n pains loosened up.
It was one strong Cup in the morning no sugar , just milk or half n half. , hit the bathroom and off to work I would go,
Because, ( chorus ) I OWE, I OWE, ITS OFF TO WORK I GO

https://www.arthritis.org/living-wi...or-arthritis/best-beverages-for-arthritis.php


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to a caffeine intake, I look to a soda pop.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Did any hair show up?


Not that I noticed, I mean I have tried Mustard, Horseradish, the Works, none seems to grow more


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pandaz3 said:


> Not that I noticed, I mean I have tried Mustard, Horseradish, the Works, none seems to grow more


Well, I know a farmer who swears that manure grows _everything_ better.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, I know a farmer who swears that manure grows _everything_ better.


 Well try it for me and you can tell me if it really works, right now I am not worried about my chest.


----------

